# Skippy's Adventures Week 1 Viking Warrior



## FaeryBee

*Skippy was listening to Wagner - "Ride of the Valkyrie" and singing his little heart out earlier today.

​*


----------



## Jonah

Oh that is sweet....I just finished watching Vikings too....Skippy looks fierce...


----------



## Jedikeet

Hail Lord Skippy, Odin's Mighty Budgerigar and Protector of Valhalla!:bowrofl:

Sailing off to vanquish the frost giants


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends

Hehe that's great!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Skippy you look really fierce in that Viking Helmet. I have also seen Viking to... Awww Skippy you keep on singing your little heart out you must have a cute little Whistle with you sing.... Maybe your Mum can video your singing so we can here you that would be wonderful..


----------



## samajula

hahaha looks like there is a new character for the new How to Train your Dragon movie!


----------



## despoinaki

hahahha!! fearless warrior!! we should make a cartoon series!


----------



## Trimath

What a great picture, Deb.Apart from being musical and a fierce warrior,Skippy just happens to be a seriously beautiful boy.


----------



## aluz

Nice boat, Skippy! Now you just need a few ship's crew to sail the seven seas!


----------



## AnimalKaperz

He is as handsome as Thor!  

And just quietly, Thor was played by an Aussie too! .


----------



## Budget baby

OH my , what a stunner and he doesn't even have to fly now He has that huge ship


----------



## FaeryBee

*Skippy is off to conquer foreign lands and bring his Nordic Beauty to the world!*​


----------



## eduardo

*Haha, that picture is adorable, Deb!*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*Simply adorable! Your little Skippy has the fluffiest little budgie cheeks, I just want to give him head scratches! *


----------



## Cheeno

You certainly have a proud-looking warrior there, Deb. His colouring is so beautiful. I hope he has his sunblock on, though. Those ocean winds can be terrible on the face.


----------



## Speedy

Nawh he is SO gorgeous! :loveeyes: so fuzzy and fluffy <3


----------



## FaeryBee

*Skippy sends his thanks to all who commented on his picture. 
*​


----------



## Bird01

Haha that's awesome


----------



## aka.pody

May the Force be with you JediKeet.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ha Ha! Brilliant! He Does possess a kind of Nordic beauty - the ice blue thing (although that is offset by the fluffy thing) - a veritable Birdic Fuzzball Viking kind of guy, with an operatic bent -
Who knew?...*


----------

